# Manejo de Sensor de humedad Con PIC



## diegote (Abr 20, 2006)

Bueno muchas gracias por leerlo ...mmm ... pero nadie  llego aun a responderme a varias de las dudas que escribi por el foro , pero bueno ya aparecera  algun amigo que desee compartir su conocimiento.
 Comienzan mis dudas:
 En si ,si se manejr un sensor de temp con el PIC lo que deseaba saber que sensor tiene una gran apreciacion es decir una menor division de escala , yo use el LM35 pero va variando de 0,5 ºC ,y quisiera uno que lo hiciera de 0,1 ºC si existe. Quien sabe cual usar??? y que sea tan facil o algo facil de manejar como el LM35. Lo necesito para una incubadora  ya que necesito controlar variaciones de temperaturas pequeñas y en una pagina sobre este tema la mayoria usan termostatos que no me parecen muy sofisticados. 

    Bueno si alguien quiso leer esto aprovechare a preguntar lo mismo que en una duda anterior que muchos leyeron pero nadie me respondio.
    Queria saber  tambien como manejar un cooler de 12V 100mA , con el modulo PMW (o PWM,jejejje) ,es decir quiero variar su velocidad y quisiera saber si la salida del PIC soporta tal corriente (aunque la tension no) . Deseo saber que  transistor o algun integrado usar para soportar el cooler con el PIC: Creo que deberia ser alguno  de rapida respuesta ya que para variar la velocidad vario la frecuencia.
   Bueno de ante mano ,les agradezco ,tanto por leerlo y tanto por responderlo( auque mas por esta ultima razon)

bueno ,que tengan un buen dia
chau
diego
uhh se hizo algo extenso...


----------



## kain589 (Abr 21, 2006)

Si tanto te urge, lo que puedes hacer es intentar buscar por ti mismo la información, vete a paginas de fabricantes electronicos y de tiendas de componentes electronicos, luego buscas sensores de temperatura y te miras los datasheet.
Luego para lo del cooler, es lo mismo, busca transistores, que sean capaces de soportar corrientes de 0'1mA (minimo) y de 12V (minimo)
En ambos casos no estas buscando algo demasiado raro, asi que con un poco de busqueda lo encontraras sin mas, otra cosa es que quieras que te lo den todo hecho. Lo que hay es que esforzarse un poco.
Ademas en el titulo del post pones sensor de humedad y no de temperatura, asi quien sepa de sensores de temperatura a lo mejor no entra porque no sabe de sensores de humedad


----------



## Ehecatl (Abr 21, 2006)

diegote dijo:
			
		

> Bueno muchas gracias por leerlo ...mmm ... pero nadie  llego aun a responderme a varias de las dudas que escribi por el foro , pero bueno ya aparecera  algun amigo que desee compartir su conocimiento.
> Comienzan mis dudas:
> En si ,si se manejr un sensor de temp con el PIC lo que deseaba saber que sensor tiene una gran apreciacion es decir una menor division de escala , yo use el LM35 pero va variando de 0,5 ºC ,y quisiera uno que lo hiciera de 0,1 ºC si existe. Quien sabe cual usar??? y que sea tan facil o algo facil de manejar como el LM35. Lo necesito para una incubadora  ya que necesito controlar variaciones de temperaturas pequeñas y en una pagina sobre este tema la mayoria usan termostatos que no me parecen muy sofisticados.
> 
> ...



Con respecto a lo del LM35, éste es un sensor completamente analógico, por lo que no se de donde sacaste que va variando de 0.5°C en 0.5°C. Creo que aquí estás confundiendo, sobre todo si lo estás haciendo con un PIC. Dime, ¿estás usando un PIC con un convertidor de 8 bits? si es así, usa uno con 10 o 12 bits.
Si no mal recuerdo, los PICS pueden soportar en cada salida 25 mA, de modo que tendrás que emplear algún transistor para manejar el cooler que mencionas.


----------



## martinmathot (Jul 20, 2007)

Bueno, yo quería decirte lo mismo que te dijeron: el sensor lm 35 es un sensor de temperatura analógico, la precisión de 0,5 ºC por bit es debido a el conversor de 10 bit del PIC que estás utilizando. Eso se calcula haciendo: 5Volts/(2^10-1)=48mV/ºC o sea aproximadamente 5 mV/ºC.
Como la salida del lm 35 es de 10 mV/ºC, cada cambio de 0,5ºC es un cambio de 1 bit en el conversor.
Lo que puedes hacer es amplificar la señal del sensor lm35 en 5  unidades mediante un operacional, lo que hará que el sensor lm 35 te dé una salida de 50 mV/ºC en vez de 10mV/ºC. Una vez hecho esto, un cambio de 1 bit en el conversor A/D del PIC será de 0,1ºC y no de 0,5ºC.
Todo esto se debe a la precisión del conversor A/D y no del sensor lm 35 que como te dijeron es analógico. Lo que debes tener en cuenta es que no debes colocar a la entrada de tu pic una tensión mayor a los 5V o sinó lo quemarías, eso se hace colocando dos diodos, uno a tierra y el otro a 5V en la entrada analógica de tu pic.

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es buscarte un PIC con un conversor A/D de mayor precisión (12 bits por ejemplo). En ese caso deberías hacer la siguiente cuenta: 5V/(2^12-1)=0,0012 V/bit.


----------



## sebitronic (Nov 21, 2008)

lo que pedes hacer con respecto al lm35 es subir el punto de -vref
te aconsejo que  rebices el datasheet del pic que usas


----------



## EL BOLIVIANO (Dic 11, 2009)

Bueno aqui les dejo un sensor de temperatura:
#include <16f877a.h>
#device adc=10
#fuses hs,nowdt
#use delay(clock=11059200)
#include <lcd.c>
void main()
{
int16 valor;
float temp;
lcd_init();
lcd_putc("**TERMOMETRO**");
setup_adc(adc_clock_internal);
setup_adc_ports(0x01);
set_adc_channel(7);
port_b_pullups(true);
while(true)
{
valor=read_adc();
temp = (100*1.5)*(valor/1023.0);
printf(lcd_putc,"\nTEMP=%1.2f C ",temp);
delay_ms(500);
if(temp<=24.0)output_high(pin_b0);
delay_ms(200);
if(temp>=25.0)output_low(pin_b0);
}
}

Aqui esta el circuito


----------



## danielymily (Mar 7, 2010)

hola nesecito un sensor de humedad el que pude adquirir es este el hr 101 que es sensor resistivo pero su comportameinto es no lineal y quisiera saber como podria volverlo lineal , si tienen algun circuito o algo  les agradeceria que lo pongan en el foro. gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 7, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/linealizacion-sensores-metodo-minimos-cuadrados-22866/


----------

